# Nantes : demande d'AES 2005...



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Depuis que je traîne sur les forums, j'ai l'impression qu'on est plusieurs à habiter Nantes ou ses environs.
Ca serait sympa si on se faisait une petite mousse dans un bar, on pourrait discuter du Mac ou de la pluie et du beau temps.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait discuter du Mac ou de la pluie et du beau temps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

laurent75004 a dit:
			
		

> Ross a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> L'allumage n'a pas trainé.


 
Bah venant d'un ex nantais c'était normal de taquiner, et pis nan c'est pas vrai il y a du soleil aussi à Nantes. Comme on dit en Bretagne, il y fait beau plusieurs fois par jour 
Mais bon j'arrête là je te pourri ton sujet mousse (ivrogne va  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'en Bretagne il ne pleut que 3 fois par an.
Une fois 6 mois et deux fois 3 mois.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2005)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'en Bretagne il ne pleut que 3 fois par an.
> Une fois 6 mois et deux fois 3 mois.


 
Mort de rire je la connaissais pas celle-là     coup de boule pour la peine


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Je croyais que tu habitais NewYork


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu habitais NewYork


 
Il doit habiter pas loin de la Tour de Bretagne c'est pour ça


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Ben, tu fais comme les autres, tu viens avec ta femme 

D'ailleurs tu devrais vraiment t'organiser avec elle car t'as l'air vraiment en manque :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait récemment un bilan hormonal, il est constant depuis l'âge de 13 ans !
> :rateau:
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Ca veut dire quoi, tu es un garçon ou une fille ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu habitais NewYork



Quand on choisit Ross comme pseudo, dire qu'on habite à St Sébastien S/Loire, ça fait tout de suite moins fun.


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Bon, ce n'est pas tout çà mais ce fil est dans RV pour monter des rencontres dans le réel, pas digresser dans le virtuel 



			
				Ross a dit:
			
		

> *Ca serait sympa si on se faisait une petite mousse dans un bar, on pourrait discuter du Mac ou de la pluie et du beau temps.*


Aller, organiser vous...

Rappel : une alternative de date et un lieu facile d'accès


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

bon voila il fallait le faire

on vois nos dispo et on se calle


pour moi pas avant début mai et pour vous?


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

Une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2005)

BZH powah


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Bon ben moi je suis open quand vous voulez les gars d'ici à la fin de la semaine prochaine vu que je suis en vacs


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Moi, la semaine prochaine, je ne suis pas sur Nantes.
En revanche, la semaine d'après je suis open comme on dit.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Rappel : une alternative de date et un lieu facile d'accès



Sur Nantes je connais qu'Ikea  :hein:


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

Ben ya pas mal de bars sympas, mais bon, étant surement le plus jeune ici, je vous laisse le choix du lieu ( et le choix dans la date arf ! et une contrepeterie une !  )


----------



## magoule (23 Avril 2005)

Tiens des voisins, c'est amusant, ça...

Au fait, vous connaissez surement celle là: 

en Bretagne il y a deux saisons: l'hiver et le 15 Aout.

Pour ce qui est d'une rencontre, moi je suis nul sur le Mac, débutant total depuis 4 ans, si il n'y a pas de filles c'est pas terrible, et je travaille à partir d'aujourd'hui pour toute la semaine et même après...


----------



## vieuxmac (23 Avril 2005)

OK pour une rencontre et parler de Mac
Atlantis ? Je suis pas contre


----------



## vieuxmac (23 Avril 2005)

C'est une bonne idée : ou et quand ?


----------



## pixelemon (23 Avril 2005)

ok cooooool Nantes rules  mais Atlantis c'est la mort.

Le centre de Nantes est hyper accessible et les lieux open et feutrés sont nombreux.
fulltitude de bars tranquilles ou moins... 

je propose le bar "l'ascenseur" quartier bouffay, le quartier regorge de spots sympas... eh ! Roberto... aide moi un peu pour les bars 

ah non je sais... on peu se réserver la mezzanine du Select.. super smooth.. canapés tranquille j'ai deux amis qui y travaillent, le coin est cheap branchouille et super easy à trouver c'est à 100m du château.

LE SELECT ya bon


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Alors, on en est où ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2005)

A la recherche d'un bon Pub, d'une date

et quelqu'un qui puisse m'héberger pour la nuit 
Franswa ?


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A la recherche d'un bon Pub, d'une date
> 
> et quelqu'un qui puisse m'héberger pour la nuit
> Franswa ?


 Heu... Si tu veux dormir chez mémé, y a pas de prob !!! 
Sinon, je vais avoir mon studio entre juin et septembre... dans le centre, rue perpendiculaire à la rue maréchal geoffre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2005)

Bon disons juin alors 
Pour le reste je connais pas Nantes...

[edit] ou septembre


----------



## TitaNantes (19 Mai 2005)

Méfiez-vous   .

Il tombe des trucs bizarres à Nantes  :rose: 





Et on a pas tout vu, encore... si je ne me TROMPE pas....


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2005)

Un remake de StarWars ? 
Une nouvelle déchetreie ?
Une oeuvre d'art ?

Vivement la suite


----------



## Franswa (19 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon disons juin alors
> Pour le reste je connais pas Nantes...
> 
> [edit] ou septembre


 Plutot Septembre !!!  :love:

PS : En attendant, cet été, on pourra surement se faire un truc en bretagne... ;o)


----------



## Pierrou (20 Mai 2005)

Qui a vu Royal de Luxe aujourd'hui? j'ai pas pu aller en ville ? :sick:


----------



## macmarco (20 Mai 2005)

*Notes* à l'attention du *Seigneur  Darth Pierrou* :

Relever la boîte à mp.   
Aller faire un tour par ici en attendant de pouvoir aller voir Royale de Luxe. 
 Merci de votre attention. 

Encore désolé pour le hors-sujet. 



Sinon, pour quand même poster dans le sujet, Nantes, c'est pas loin, je viendrai peut-être...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Mai 2005)

oops merci macmaro


----------



## Cillian (21 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
Si c'est en septembre, je passerai peut être vous faire


----------



## Pierrou (21 Mai 2005)

t'es en dédicace de quelle heure à quelle heure, c'est mon dernier jour au lycr ( snif ) et je finis tôt, je peux passer te voir là bas


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2005)

Hé hé 
Si mon iCal se rempli pas d'ici là pourquoi pas 
C'est à quelle heure ta dédicace ?


----------



## Pierrou (21 Mai 2005)

Héhé si tu vois un ptit brun mal rasé à lunettes ( une lueur de connerie mélée de lubricité dans le regard ) qui te fait des signes, c'est moi


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Héhé si tu vois un ptit brun mal rasé à lunettes ( une lueur de connerie mélée de lubricité dans le regard ) qui te fait des signes, c'est moi


 et qui fait rooooooooooo shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Franswa (21 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toute la journée je crois !
> :love:


 Moi aussi, je viendrais surement !!!

Mais c'est où story BD


----------



## Pierrou (21 Mai 2005)

Je crois que c'est celui qui est dans une rue près de la place Bretagne ou ya la poste ( je sais c'est vague  )


----------



## Pierrou (22 Mai 2005)

Ohh Roberto Vendez nous des BD .... mmmouaaarf ce jeu de mots !!


----------



## Franswa (22 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Yep !
> 
> Rue Guépin, celle qui monte de la rue du Calvaire _(à hauteur de la Place "du manège")_ vers la place Bretagne, celle où se dresse fièrement la Tour Montparnasse© nantaise, avec son amiante nantaise...
> 
> ...


 okay !!! Je devrais pouvoir passer :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mai 2005)

Finalement je crois que je viendrais pas.
Ca sera pour une autre fois


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2005)

Je pense pouvoir venir.


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juin 2005)

Héhé, si je suis en ville je passerais peut être ( en plus; si ya des trucs à becqueter et de la meuf à reluquer :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juin 2005)

Carrément !  :love: faut juste que je regarde ou c'est l'endroit


----------



## mikoo (14 Juillet 2005)

Bon, à quand une vraie AES à Nantes?


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2005)

a vannes bientot


----------



## Pierrou (15 Juillet 2005)

Moi je pars en vacances, et l'an prochain je fais mes études sur angers ou bordeaux donc....


----------

